# How many of you



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Use a separate bucket with grit guards fitted for cleaning alloys, wheel arches etc?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope... don't use grit guards either....

:thumb:


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

Nah I don't bother, wheels get a spray of Wolf's brake duster, then 1/2 an hour later pressure wash off and then a liberal agitation of bilberry if required.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

I use a seperate specific wheel bucket for wheels, arches and under the sills but don't use a grit guard. It's a good thing I recon as you don't run the risk of leaving any brake dust or grit in the bucket to rub over you paintwork.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

I was thinking of buying a separate bucket for this reason, not sure weather i really need the grit guards though if its only being used for cleaning alloys, wheel arches and storing the brushes etc?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't need a grit guard for any cleaning...

waste of time and money....

:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

PW for the arches, remainder of wash solution for the rims. Why waste product?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Nope. Two bucket method, but I always do the wheels first and rinse the bucket out after.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I do this, anything that “touches the final result will leave some impression” Mike from Auto G, those big dirty wheels need all the help they can get. Do you mean it is only you not doing this, oh ah, I would stand in the buff with a rose in place, if my wheels were cleaner as a result, maybe it is only me with that one.

Give it a go, good idea.

John.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> You don't need a grit guard for any cleaning...
> 
> waste of time and money....
> 
> :thumb:


+1

How many people dunk their arm upto the elbow when washing their car anyway???
With the size of some of the ridiculous buckets going round, you'd need to dive un to hit the bottom


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have seperate smaller bucket with no grit guard as your EZ brush would get stuck in the grid if you have one, i leave the brushes in nice hot water to rinse only


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> +1
> 
> How many people dunk their arm upto the elbow when washing their car anyway???
> With the size of some of the ridiculous buckets going round, you'd need to dive un to hit the bottom


As for extra bucket, why?
You foam the car Inc the wheels. Use that to clean. Foam Again if needed.

Edit: hit quote instead of modify. Bloody small phones and tapatalk!!


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> As for extra bucket, why?
> You foam the car Inc the wheels. Use that to clean. Foam Again if needed.
> 
> Edit: hit quote instead of modify. Bloody small phones and tapatalk!!


Because when you see how dirty the second bucket of fresh water can get you realise you don't want to be splashing that same water back over the car which is inevitable if you were working with one bucket IMO.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> With the size of some of the ridiculous buckets going round, you'd need to dive un to hit the bottom


So, I'll just delete that thread about my 10k, 400 gallon wonder bucket...

It's got sticker, flashy lights and everything!!!



:lol::lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just going through the process of purchasing a 'dedicated' wheel bucket and wheel woolies (yeh I know)

No grit guard will be installed in the 'third' bucket and it will be a dark coloured & cheap affair as I suspect it will get mucky very soon.

The 'Wheel' sticker will probably cost more than the bucket itself


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

I use three all with grit guards, I have a big C for Car, R for Rinse and W for wheels sprayed on the sides. Mainly because I keep the wheel brushes and mitt in the wheel bucket (they never go in my car bucket) and my other mitt in the car bucket. I just have cheap grit guards in £1 buckets from Bnq...


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

You forgot the lifeguard Cuey!


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Tips said:


> Just going through the process of purchasing a 'dedicated' wheel bucket and wheel woolies (yeh I know)
> 
> No grit guard will be installed in the 'third' bucket and it will be a dark coloured & cheap affair as I suspect it will get mucky very soon.
> 
> The 'Wheel' sticker will probably cost more than the bucket itself


I'm actually considering the same, new bucket and the wheel Woolies from PB.

I really wanted the chemical guys bucket (personal preference) but don't fancy paying all that postage, might look at what PB have available.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

3 aldi buckets with own labels in a poly pocket with "Wash" "Rinse" and "Wheels" on with highlighted colour coding on the handle of pink, blue and orange respectively, and no grit guard, thinking of making one.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a black/orange and grey bucket. Rinse/Wash and wheels. No guard in any.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Polished Bliss Melody Clear bucket is too nice to use as a dedicated mucky 'wheel' bucket.

I've got my radar locked on an 'el cheapo Vileda 12L wash bucket, like this:-










Or a slighly more costly lakeland 'handy' 12L bucket, like this:-










Damn you, easy pour lip design and comfy-grip handles


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

LittleMissTracy said:


> 3 aldi buckets with own labels in a poly pocket with "Wash" "Rinse" and "Wheels" on with highlighted colour coding on the handle of pink, blue and orange respectively, and no grit guard, thinking of making one.


I'm loving your bucket labels LittleMissTracy 

I could be inspired to copy your 'homemade' grit guard too


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I use 2 chemical guys buckets, 1 with a guard. 

I use a sponge so it handy to rub against the guard on tbh.

I never used to though!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

For bodywork I do but not for wheels


----------



## Craikeybaby (Sep 15, 2011)

I just use the suds bucket after I have done the car.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Tips said:


> I'm loving your bucket labels LittleMissTracy
> 
> I could be inspired to copy your 'homemade' grit guard too


Thanks :thumb:
As soon as I find a cheap plastic type grid or mesh I'll share


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

You can get a 'scratch shield' for about 6 quid in a few of the normal places...


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Herby said:


> Because when you see how dirty the second bucket of fresh water can get you realise you don't want to be splashing that same water back over the car which is inevitable if you were working with one bucket IMO.


I meant extra bucket in the context of the OPs question.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I use 2bm with grit guards for the body work, then go straight onto the wheels with the same two buckets.
They get a rinse later on obviously


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

just use the same wash bucket, after i've cleaned the car. no grit guards either.


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

.....


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a B&Q orange bucket for the wheels, no grit guard and I also store my brushes in this. Just use the one bucket for the car with a grit guard despite thinking they're pointless. Only bought it cos I got it cheap!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I use a separate black bucket from Tesco which is quite narrow and tall, but that fits the EZ brush a treat and it only cost £1 :thumb:

Two CG buckets for the car, no guards in any of them - no point IMO


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I don t use twin buckets / Grit guards but should


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure what grit guards really do. The dirt would fall to bottom of the bucket anyway and as long as you don't touch the bottom, no dirt will end up on your sponge/mitt.

I use my hands to get any crap that is still on the sponge anyway so grit guards are a absolute waste of money and do nothing.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

If you use Grit Guard as it should be used it s not a waste of money . But I or we can live without it right .


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just use a separate Tesco bucket :thumb:


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

I just use a separate bucket I keep specifically for my wheels .


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I currently use three buckets (all Wilko 97p buckets)

Two with Scratchshield grit guards in for washing and rinsing. The third bucket, no grit guard, used for rinsing wheel brush in.

Wheels get treated in Megs Hot Rims / Bilberry Wheel Cleaner / Autosmart Smartwheels (product used depends on level of brake dust deposits), left to dwell, agitated with brush, then pressure washed off.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> You don't need a grit guard for any cleaning...
> 
> waste of time and money....
> 
> :thumb:


Unless you do what I did, and make your own

















Waste of time? - did them while getting paid at work 

Waste of money? - cost me nothing


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

onnyuk said:


> Unless you do what I did, and make your own
> 
> View attachment 25278
> 
> ...


I like that a lot but I didn't want to use metal, but I'm going to do the same or similar when I find something of a plastic nature. Brill :thumb:


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

It's stainless steel 1" weld mesh, so no worries about it rusting away, only used them the once as yet and they work as well as I imagine any shop bought one would.

Any talk about reducing swirling and fluid dynamics is rubbish and it's just any persons own way of justifying to themselves that buying an expensive branded bucket is a worthwhile purchase, if you have the money to buy them, then fair do's, I like superdry and fenchurch teeshirts, but it doesn't mean they are better than a cheap unbranded teeshirt that does the same job

I agree with the fact that for the most part they are pretty pointless, and had I not been in a position to make my own, I would not buy them and I'd just do without.

I'm still proud of my bangernomic effort :thumbup:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

onnyuk said:


> Unless you do what I did, and make your own
> 
> View attachment 25278
> 
> ...


Nice job in there


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nope, only use one bucket for everything. And shock horror, I use a water blade and chamois to dry the car....:doublesho


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Why do you let your wheels get dirtier than the rest of the car. Mine get treated the same as the rest of the paintwork except they get Wheel Seal & Shine instead of my normal LSP.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

PaulTheo said:


> Why do you let your wheels get dirtier than the rest of the car. Mine get treated the same as the rest of the paintwork except they get Wheel Seal & Shine instead of my normal LSP.


I agree... Mine are sealed with PPWS&S, and they only ever need a MF mitt with shampoo on to get them clean now!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Damien said:


> I use a seperate specific wheel bucket for wheels, arches and under the sills but don't use a grit guard. It's a good thing I recon as you don't run the risk of leaving any brake dust or grit in the bucket to rub over you paintwork.


Rinse the bucket out carefully before filling up to wash the car....


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

neilos said:


> Rinse the bucket out carefully before filling up to wash the car....


Same thing I do .


----------



## EricPedro (Jun 10, 2012)

sprocketser said:


> If you use Grit Guard as it should be used it s not a waste of money . But I or we can live without it right .


How many other ways can a grit guard be used?


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

I bought the chemical guys bucket today with my DW discount. :thumb:

I didn't bother with a grit guard though, looking to buy some wheel Woolies now.


----------



## SAS Tom (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't use a bucket at all for my wheels, just use wheel cleaner and a brush then rinse, not sure why you'd need a bucket.

Plus spending £20+ on a bucket seems a bit excessive given all it does is hold water...


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

But surely a £20 bucket holds water so much better?! ;-)


----------



## AJV77 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have been truly bitten by the bug and have 3 buckets

Wash

Rinse

Wheels

All with grit guards and separate wash mitts


----------



## EricPedro (Jun 10, 2012)

SAS Tom said:


> I don't use a bucket at all for my wheels, just use wheel cleaner and a brush then rinse, not sure why you'd need a bucket.
> 
> Plus spending £20+ on a bucket seems a bit excessive given all it does is hold water...


Agreed.

I cup my hands under the tap and run to the car in order to get as much on there as I can.

Takes quite a while to get them fully washed, but I'm buggered if I'm going to lash out two quid on a bucket.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

3 builders buckets here (Wheels; Wash; Rinse) with no grit guards - no benefit IMO unless you touch the bottom of the bucket without thinking. I just scoop water from the surface s never near the bottom.

I have three as I like to fill all three then go outside without having to come back in the house to refill

Edit: like these. http://www.chemicalproducts.net/builders-bucket-179


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

2 buckets, use the rinse bucket for cleaning the wheels first, after the wheels are done pour out the nasty brake dust water, quick wipe of the bucket with kitchen paper and refill with clean water and obviously use the other bucket for shampoo. For me having 3 buckets is unnecessary. No grit guards but I may get one for the rinse bucket.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I clean the wheels with brushes before I clean the paintwork, once the wheels are agitated and most is shifted off I then snow foam the car and wash the paintwork etc.

I then dip a fresh noodle mitt Into the shampoo bucket that I was using for the paintwork and proceed to finish the wheels.

Lotta hate for grit guards in here. They help prevent most of the dirt that falls to the bottom getting swished back up into the cleaner solution where you put the mitt don't they? hence why they have solid fins.

I'll be keeping them in anyway lol


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

EricPedro said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I cup my hands under the tap and run to the car in order to get as much on there as I can.
> 
> Takes quite a while to get them fully washed, but I'm buggered if I'm going to lash out two quid on a bucket.


Sarcasm overload!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

EricPedro said:


> How many other ways can a grit guard be used?


You rinse your mitt in fresh bucket of water all the way down the bucket in order to get rid of all residues , perfect guy ( EricPedro )


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

For the record, two Polished Bliss melody clear buckets - bought for two quid each a few years back, and no grit guards installed (as the current grit guards don't fit the oval shaped buckets)

About to purchase a third dedicated 'el cheapo wheel bucket to store and use 3 x wheel woolies, wheel mitt, vikan brush for carpet arches and envy detailing brush.

I will purchase a 'wheel' sticker otherwise the third bucket could mistakenly end up out in the garden somewhere.

Hoo ha.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I have 2 buckets for cleaning alloys - 1 for rinsing brushes, the other contains shampoo and water.

Then I have another 2 buckets for cleaning the paintwork.

All buckets are clearly marked as to which are for what.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's a pic of my garage showing my bucket collection


----------



## EricPedro (Jun 10, 2012)

What are the benefits of an oval bucket?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

EricPedro said:


> What are the benefits of an oval bucket?


I'm not sure, but I've noticed water hardly swirls when a wash mitt is dipped in and agitated in an oval shaped style bucket.

As compared to the movement of the water in a typical round shaped 20 litre detailers bucket.

Whether that's down to fluid dynamics, pure design or pure fluke - the grit/sediment from a typical car wash is hardly disturbed at the bottom of my oval bucket.

Hoo ha.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I use another bucket for wheels but no grit guard.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

onnyuk said:


> Here's a pic of my garage showing my bucket collection
> 
> View attachment 25320


LOL , that s a good one buddy .


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't use a separate bucket for the wheels, I just do them at the end so it's not such a big deal if it makes the water dirty. I do use a grit guard but only in the main wash bucket as it came with one already fitted. I'm not sure how well it works as a grit guard but it makes a good draining board for mitts, sponges and brushes.


----------



## EricPedro (Jun 10, 2012)

Tips said:


> I'm not sure, but I've noticed water hardly swirls when a wash mitt is dipped in and agitated in an oval shaped style bucket.
> 
> As compared to the movement of the water in a typical round shaped 20 litre detailers bucket.
> 
> ...


Ta, that makes sense. :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting. I find the subject of grit guards particularly so. Logically they work as decribed but then as others mention how often do you dive to the bottom of a bucket where all the grit stills to when dipping your mitt? Also, what grit? Once you have soaked, rinsed, foamed, rinsed refoamed, pressure washed etc etc where the heck is the grit coming from!! :lol:

The arches get a tfr coating then a pressure wash then recoated, then a soft arch brush then pressure washed agiain. 

As for the wheels... yes I do use a seperate bucket. it contains a wheel mitt and various brushes and a mild solution. After the wheels have been soaked rinsed, pressure washed, bilberry'd, soft brushed in detail, rinsed and pressure washed again then wiped with the mitt and solution and then rinsed again... not much grit to go round either. It is the 3BM!!!


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's my bucket that arrived this morning for cleaning arches, rims again I decided not to have a grit guard fitted, do you think that was the right choice? the bucket isn't as deep as I wanted tbh.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I use the same buckets for my wheels and bodywork just use a separate mitt for the wheels than the bodywork. 

I use really big buckets so there's usually a decent amount of water above the grit guards so I wash the bodywork and move onto the wheels anyway.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Nope... don't use grit guards either....
> 
> :thumb:


Me either....or grit guards. I just can't be arsed with em. :wave:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> You don't need a grit guard for any cleaning...
> 
> waste of time and money....
> 
> :thumb:


hallelujah!! im so glad im not alone thinking this! :lol:


----------

